# Hubbard's 39 hour 4/16/21 Middle Grounds trip in pictures



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Hubbard's 39 hour 4/16/21 Middle Grounds trip in pictures*_
Friday, 3:00 P.M. the Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we. Be sure to arrive early; there are always interesting things to see:



The Great Line Toss

Will hits the gold... Fantastic!





Good start...

The versatile Porgy:

Porgies are a versatile fish that can be used in many preparations. The Porgies mild flavor works well with a variety of flavor accents. They are a white-fleshed fish, medium fatty, not too lean, not too oily, with a sweet delicate flavor. 

They are rich in vitamins and minerals; a good source of Selenium, Vitamins B6, B12, Phosphorus, and Vitamin K.

Porgies come equipped with strong teeth that can handle a diet of fishes and hard-shelled invertebrates. 

With NO size-possession limits, and NO closed season, the Porgy is a prime target:



Talk about a prime target... Th Vermilion Snapper:

The Vermilion Snapper can be found in tropical and warm/temperature waters of the Atlantic from Cape Hatteras to Southern Brazil, including Bermuda, the West Indies and the Gulf of Mexico. Their preferred habitat is an irregular reef-like bottom in waters from 80 to 350 feet deep. The flavor of the Vermilion Snapper is so good that it's often sold for Red Snapper:



The Mangrove Snapper:

The Mangrove (Mango) Snapper is a species of snapper native to the western Atlantic Ocean from Massachusetts to Brazil, the Gulf of Mexico, Bermuda, and the Caribbean Sea. Mangos can be found in a wide variety of habitats, including brackish water. 

Florida Middle Grounds Mango Snapper tend to be large, and, with NO closed season, and a two day possession limit of 20, they are a prime 24/7 twelve month out of the year target. The food value is excellent:





Talk about a proud father/daughter:



Talk about a beautiful fish:



The Friday night catch looks good, but we are getting terribly hungry:



Tammy to our rescue:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like we have some stowaways:



Check out the 'trigger' on that Middle Grounds sized Triggerfish:



Decades ago Hubbard's initiated trolling from headboats:



The prices were a 'little' different way back when. But the trolling is still fantastic:











One of the best tasting fish ever to swim, the Scamp Grouper. 

It takes a real woman to show us how:



We learned our lessons well well:





Another great eating, hard fighting, Grouper. 

The Red Grouper. 

Now that's one happy young lady:





The highly sought after Gag Grouper:



We will remember this until the end of time:



The American Red Snapper.

The really BIG news out of the last Gulf Council Meeting.

From the desk of Captain Dylan Hubbard:

"The big news is that we will see a very modest bump in our ACL or Annual catch limit of red snapper which will not really have much of an effect on season lengths.

But nearly 3x higher OFL or overfishing limit will create a huge buffer if overfishing occurs for the fourth year since 2017 again this year."

The Florida Fisherman ll has, weather permitting, 26 over-night American Red Snapper trips scheduled for 2021. Last year virtually every trip resulted in a 'limited-out 2 day possession limit catch. This year is looking even better. No matter how hard we try we cannot get away from them. Suggest booking immediately; spots will sell-out quickly:



American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper season opens


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper season opens June 1, 2021:





It's been a long night/day. We are fished-out tired:



Craig, a pharmacist by trade, is an excellent cook who specializes in the exotic:



After a hot shower and a fantastic meal it's bunk time. 

Sunday morning... ALREADY!





Coming home 'in the money' is hard to beat:



Now that's one happy mother/daughter combination. 

The family that fishes together stays together:



Please say a little prayer for Florida Fisherman ll Regular Mr. Larry Miller. Larry is a fantastic individual suffering from cancer of the esophagus. To date 15 radiation and 5 chemo sessions have not worked. Mr. Miller begins a different chemotherapy treatment Monday:





Catch the on the water action packed trip video.

Be sure to see Larry at the end of the video:









 



Arrive early; there are always interesting things to see:



credits:

NOAA

FWC

Captain Dylan Hubbard


----------

